# Höhere Entgelte für SMS-Chats müssen vorher vereinbart werde



## tuxedo (17 August 2005)

Eben bei heise erschienen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62899

Offensichtlich hat es in diesem Fall nicht ausgereicht erst in den AGBs die wahre Natur und die wahren Kosten des Dienstes zu beschreiben. Das deckt sich mit der Meinung mehrerer Juristen in eine anderen Thread.

Außerdem müssen nach Meinung der VBZ die Anbieter nachweisen, welche Entgelte vereinbart und welche Leistungen erbracht wurden.

Erfreulich. 

Matthias


----------

